# US-05 Pitching Temperature



## brewdjoffe (6/6/16)

Morning, 

I brewed an extract batch last night. Had around 12L of boiled wort which I cooled to about 40 celcius and then put it into the FV with cold bottled water to top up to 21L. 

I miscalculated how much the the cold top up water would bring the overall temperature down. It went down to 16 celcius and so waited until it warmed to 18 celcius to pitch some US-05. 

From what I've read, ideal pitching temperature is about 21 celsius, so have I pitched too cold? The packet of US-05 says the temperature range for the yeast is 12-25 celsius. Does that just mean that it will take longer for fermentation to start happening?


----------



## GalBrew (6/6/16)

18degC is just fine. Don't worry, I usually start my ales at 18C.


----------



## droid (6/6/16)

either or - you could have pitched at 16 and let the yeast and wort rise to 18 no problemo


----------



## Fraser's BRB (6/6/16)

I pitched a Dr Smurto's Golden yesterday with S-05 at 18 deg. This is the temp I've always used and never had an issue.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/6/16)

I've pitched at 15 degrees to get a faux lager and it was fine. In fact it won at QABC a few years ago as a lager.


----------



## Killer Brew (6/6/16)

I pitched US-05 in my latest pale ale at 15 degrees and fermented out at 17 degrees. Tastes great.


----------



## brewdjoffe (6/6/16)

Great, thank you for your replies. Can't wait to try this one. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## peteru (6/6/16)

It'll be fine, but you may experience a little more lag. The trick is not to worry.


----------



## Coodgee (6/6/16)

I pitched 2 cups of thick us05 slurry from a recent pale ale on Saturday night at 16 and it had a big 2 inch krausen when i woke up.


----------



## fishingbrad (6/6/16)

I wish I had 2 Inches in the morning, might be able to see it over my guts.


----------



## Killer Brew (6/6/16)

fishingbrad said:


> I wish I had 2 Inches in the morning, might be able to see it over my guts.


You only have a 2 inch gut? You need to brew more.


----------



## MatGee (16/7/22)

Came for the advice, stayed for the comedy!


----------



## yankinoz (16/7/22)

No worries. I pitch US-05 at 16, which is what a few commercial breweries do. It lengthens lag time a bit, but is supposed to give a cleaner brew. Recommendations to pitch above 20 might stem from worries over sanitation if lag times are long. Who knows?

The brewery that was the earliest known user of the yeast pitched at 14, to brew a faux lager.


----------

